# Onesie knitting pattern for free



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

http://www.craftdrawer.com/2013/05/free-knitting-pattern-knit-onesie-for.html


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you for posting......I need a cup like in your avatar!


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## speni (Nov 9, 2012)

thankyou...i was wanting one of these a few months ago


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Diane you have done it again. Fantastic and Thank you for this link. Bookmarked already. :thumbup:


----------



## busybeesheila (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks Di You are a star!


----------



## Bitsee (Mar 11, 2013)

Those are adorable :thumbup:


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

It didn't come up as free for me!


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

This link takes me to Amazon.com


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Diane D said:


> http://www.craftdrawer.com/2013/05/free-knitting-pattern-knit-onesie-for.html





Craftdrawer said:


> Here is the pattern just scroll down to view it.
> http://www.craftdrawer.com/2013/05/free-knitting-pattern-knit-onesie-for.html


This is a copyright violation against Leisure Arts.
Pattern is here for sale... http://www.leisurearts.com/products/cabled-sailor-bubble-suits-knit-patterns-digital-download.html


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

I dont want to break any copyright laws. I can do without the pattern. Looks to be a little more than my skills anyway.


----------



## Craftdrawer (Jun 6, 2013)

If you scroll all the way to the bottom of the page I have posted the following permission from Leisure Arts to re-post and share the pattern.. I also have an email from them stating the same.

FREE FOR YOU from Leisure Arts, Inc. ©2013 All rights reserved. These instructions may be photocopied and shared with your friends. They may not be kitted or sold. We have made every effort to ensure that these instructions are accurate and complete. We cannot, however, be responsible for human error, typographical mistakes, or variations in individual work.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Craftdrawer said:


> If you scroll all the way to the bottom of the page I have posted the following permission from Leisure Arts to re-post and share the pattern.. I also have an email from them stating the same.
> 
> FREE FOR YOU from Leisure Arts, Inc. ©2013 All rights reserved. These instructions may be photocopied and shared with your friends. They may not be kitted or sold. We have made every effort to ensure that these instructions are accurate and complete. We cannot, however, be responsible for human error, typographical mistakes, or variations in individual work.


IMHO, you are pulling a fast one.
This one is still for sale at their site.
Here is the notice at the bottom of their newsletters on their free friday patterns...They are offered for free for a limited time.
I do not believe that photocopy and sharing means to post on the internet indefinitely.


----------



## Craftdrawer (Jun 6, 2013)

I am not trying to sell anything, I posted a link to the Leisure Arts site and mention in my post that it is from their free newsletter. They told me I was allowed to share and that is what I do is share free patterns with others. 
I guess I don't understand what the complaint is when I have nothing to gain by sharing free patterns with others.
I am not the one who posted the original link to the pattern so if it's incorrect you can remove it..


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Craftdrawer said:


> I am not trying to sell anything, I posted a link to the Leisure Arts site and mention in my post that it is from their free newsletter. They told me I was allowed to share and that is what I do is share free patterns with others.
> I guess I don't understand what the complaint is when I have nothing to gain by sharing free patterns with others.
> I am not the one who posted the original link to the pattern so if it's incorrect you can remove it..


:roll: :roll: :roll: 
Fight it out with Leisure Arts.
You may not have been the FIRST one to post it here on this forum, 
but you certainly did join fast enough just to pop in and tell everyone where on the page to find it.
No where on this site or your site do you state where it came from, how you acquired it.
Bye bye


----------



## Craftdrawer (Jun 6, 2013)

Okay, but if I do post on here from know on I will only be sharing free patterns and links from other sites. I didn't know about the forum until I found this post.

I will be happy to share other patterns and free info in the future not linking to my site. Thank You.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Craftdrawer said:


> Okay, but if I do post on here from know on I will only be sharing free patterns and links from other sites. I didn't know about the forum until I found this post.
> 
> I will be happy to share other patterns and free info in the future not linking to my site. Thank You.


Just so you understand that links ONLY to those free patterns and info.
They are not suppose to be posted (copied and pasted) here on the forum.


----------



## Charitable (Aug 3, 2011)

galaxycraft:
I don't know what the whole uproar is about with her sharing this pattern! It seems nonsensical to make such a big deal about it though!


----------

